# Feeding Frenzy!!!



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

I was about to cook myself up some skirt steck tonight, so i figured id cut up some for the P's before i cook it. Skirt steak is a little bit fatty, i trimmed a lot of fat off. I go to the tank with the first handful and the fish went friggin nuts for the stuff i must have dropped in 1/2 lb of cubed skirt steak, and not one piece hit the floor. My fish have HUGE bellies like ive never seen before from over eating. It would be quite expensive to feed them skirt steak all the time but maybe once in a while as a treat.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

red meat promotes growth


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

cool man! its always cool to find a food that makes your piranha go nuts.

and anything that is high in protein promotes growth


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

JesseD said:


> anything that is high in protein promotes growth


 True.. even wieghtlifters eat Grade A meat for high protien!!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

steak is one of the things i feed my p's every now and then as an alternative to the fish products i mainly feed them they do like it and i always give them it when i have steakk myself.
interactive feeding me and my p's all sitting down to eat steak together
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cool dude 
i also try many type of meats for my fish
thats all i eat is meat and potatoes


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

Death in # said:


> cool dude
> i also try many type of meats for my fish
> thats all i eat is meat and potatoes


 As in Big Macs and french fires ?







j/k


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

feeding p's steak is sooo much cooler than feeding them gay pea pods and stupid raw veggies.


----------



## Kyle187 (Aug 9, 2003)

Kyle187

i got m p's like 3 weeks ago and they where really really small i fed them bloodworms 4 times a day and cleaned my tank 20 % each week due to the the large feeding now they went from about .8 of an inch to about 2 in a half i just added 25 gold fish in the tank day one and 9 r toast there 2 of them and they seem way meaner then any ones i have ever owned


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

they must of loved the skirt steak!!


----------

